# Help Needed



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm 49 and thinking about doing a cycle. Problem is I'm not sure if I'm too old to do this for the first time, or what is best to do for me at my age. I have been training for 4 years and am dedicated but find it hard to gain muscle, every time I try to bulk I seem to gain loads of fat, I guess this is also age related. As anyone got any suggestions, Would appreciate some help...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Firstly post up your diet and workout schedule......what foods are you using bulk for instance

Be honest......otherwise folk can't help

.....No you are not to old to do a cycle.... 

Lou


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Workoput, three day split. chest and arms, legs and core, back and shoulders..do about twenty mins cardio on those days

Food,

start with cereal try for oats but can be weetabix or corn flakes 9am,

whey after workout about 11.30

some kind of salad at 1pm or a nutriment if no time,

tea about 4pm will be pasta something with rice or roast type diner,

then couple of eggs at about 8pm.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

andreww60 said:


> Workoput, three day split. chest and arms, legs and core, back and shoulders..do about twenty mins cardio on those days
> 
> Food,
> 
> ...


No wonder you are not gaining muscle.....if what you have posted is your diet then you are on a loser already.

To start you are not consuming the right foods; there is next to NO Protein in your diet which is the building block of muscle. NUTRIMENT drinks are sh!t full of sugar and no nutrients in them whatsoever. Drop ALL processed foods and cut ALL refined sugars.

Eat clean sorces of protein, chicken, fish, steak, turkey

Eat rich sources of carbs; oats, potatoes, sweet potatoes, rice, yams, avoid pasta as wheat is not that great.

Eat good fats; nuts, extra virgin olive oils, seeds, hemp oil.....

You need to build you calorie intake slowly and have a diet with the right content. tO START eat around 2500 cals a day for the first month then increase to 3000 cals a day then the following month increase to around 3500 cals a day when you hit about 4000 cals that will be sufficient to keep growing for a while.

DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT USING STEROIDS UNTILL YOU HAVE A DECENT DIET IN PLACE OTHERWISE YOU MIGHT AS WELL BE P*SSING YOUR MONEY DOWN THE DRAIN.

OK I have already posted this bit once in a thread tonight.......

So here are the rules

1. NEVER EVER skip meals of any sort and you MUST have breakfast

2. You need to INCREASE your food intake drastically to 6 meals per day

3. For EVERY meal you need a balance of Protein, Carbohydrates and good Fats. Protein 40%, Carbs, 50%, Fats 10%

4. Before work or the previous evening prepare ALL your food to take to work

5. Make sure you have a Post work out shake made with a good quality whey protein isolate and a simple sugar like banana, honey, vitargo, OR buy a ready made product like CNP's Pro-Recover

6. WEIGH ALL your food BEFORE cooking

7. Have a GOOD workout routine a 4 day split is good get someone who KNOWS what they are doing to help you

8. Lift HEAVY weights that you can manage and lift with good form

9. Get plenty of rest.

10 Be sure you have a supportive partner 

Follow these simple rules and you will be well on your way to reaching your goals.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advise I will start to look at my diet, have been trying think I may have been a bit lazy, some weeks better than othrers..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

I've looked around for some ideas, have been working on my diet for a while, realised it wasn't great. Going to start to keep a diary to so that I'm more focused that will help me stick to eating the right foods. Also going to get some scales so I don't have to estimate..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Think I've done a bit better today

8am oats,

11am pear and bannanna

1pm pasta-know it's not great but had to have something at work,

3.30 mince with basmatti rice,

then going to have protein drink at 6pm and

3 eggs at 8pm..

hope this starts to do the trick still needs work I know. Est 2600 cals.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Other thing can anyone tell me if Holland and barrat whey is any good it's the one I've been buying but would like some feedback


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

seems I need to eat loads more..


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

andreww60 said:


> seems I need to eat loads more..


 What is your height and weight at the moment?


----------



## dave25 (Jan 12, 2010)

can any1 help ive been given some nap 50s of a friend of mine who takes them as i want to get big fast and he sed take these well ive not really dun any training to dat but am starting 2 and i was wondering wot da best dose is 2 take as i weight abt 10 stone an dint want 2 take 2 much at first


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

dave25 said:


> can any1 help ive been given some nap 50s of a friend of mine who takes them as i want to get big fast and he sed take these well ive not really dun any training to dat but am starting 2 and i was wondering wot da best dose is 2 take as i weight abt 10 stone an dint want 2 take 2 much at first


 Click on the steroid section and at the top click on 'new thread' then in the title write ' Question for Pea Head' , he is a experienced member who is an expert on nap 50's so he'll help you out. Just write what you wrote here mate


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Triedthat link,thanks it was really usfull..seems I have a fair bit of work to do, just when you think your on the right track you find your only at the start..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Think my diets getting better, have to walk before I can run though

8am oats

10am 2 eggs

12pm tin of beans on 2 wholemeal toast

2pm protein shake

4pm steak with basmati rice

6pm pear

8pm 2 eggs

2600 cals


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

AIGW said:


> What is your height and weight at the moment?


Weight 11.2

Height 5'9''


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

andreww60 said:


> Think my diets getting better, have to walk before I can run though
> 
> 8am oats
> 
> ...


 Mate, that's nowhere near enough. Actually, looking at it it looks a lot like my breakfast :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

andreww60 said:


> Think my diets getting better, have to walk before I can run though
> 
> 8am oats
> 
> ...


Its a start mate and IS getting better but still needs more work. Aim for around 50grams of carbs per meal and 40grams of protein.

Take meal 1 at 8am your getting your oats? but how much? and wheres the protein? again 10am.. 2 eggs is approx 10 grams of protein, wheres the carbs also? and so on..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thought I'de ate loads, maybe I need to get some gainer, didnt want to put on loads of fat though


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Its a start mate and IS getting better but still needs more work. Aim for around 50grams of carbs per meal and 40grams of protein.
> 
> Take meal 1 at 8am your getting your oats? but how much? and wheres the protein? again 10am.. 2 eggs is approx 10 grams of protein, wheres the carbs also? and so on..


Think I'm starting to get the idea, I've been looking at split through the day, should be split on every meal..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

andreww60 said:


> Think I'm starting to get the idea, I've been looking at split through the day, should be split on every meal..


Yes everymeal aim for what I have said, 50grams complex carbs, 40grams of some sort of protein, 10grams of GOOD fats, e.g extra virgin olive oil/UDOS oil etc.

After training have a simple carbohydrate straight away.. e.g fast acting, like a banana, vitargo like mentioned above, and also a protein shake preferable isolate as it is absorbed quicker which you need after training but honestly concentrate would suffice for now, you just need to get the basics down..

example of a meal - 75 grams of basmati rice (complex carbs), 200grams of chicken (protein), mountain of green vegetables (vits and small amount of carbs), teaspoon of Extra virgin olive oli (good fats). :thumbup1:


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yes everymeal aim for what I have said, 50grams complex carbs, 40grams of some sort of protein, 10grams of GOOD fats, e.g extra virgin olive oil/UDOS oil etc.
> 
> After training have a simple carbohydrate straight away.. e.g fast acting, like a banana, vitargo like mentioned above, and also a protein shake preferable isolate as it is absorbed quicker which you need after training but honestly concentrate would suffice for now, you just need to get the basics down..
> 
> example of a meal - 75 grams of basmati rice (complex carbs), 200grams of chicken (protein), mountain of green vegetables (vits and small amount of carbs), teaspoon of Extra virgin olive oli (good fats). :thumbup1:


Thanks mate thats really useful, I'll try that


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Think I'm getting the idea, today

9am 60g oats and two eggs

11am protein shake with 30g oats

1pm tuna and sweetcorn on two wholemeal bread a pear and yoghurt

3pm pasta with ham and cheese

6pm tin beans with 1 wholemeal bread

8pm two fruit

2650 cals


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

How would you get the fats in and what type, I know olive oil, but would you just put it into whatever your eating.? or buy capsules of something.?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

andreww60 said:


> Think I'm getting the idea, today
> 
> 9am 60g oats and
> 
> ...


*For EVERY meal you need a balance of Protein, Carbohydrates and good Fats. Protein 40%, Carbs, 50%, Fats 10%*

*
*

*So....lets clean it up*

*For your weight you need to be consuming *

*220grams protein per day (that is protein content not ACTUAL weight)*

*360 grams Carbohydrates per day (that is content not ACTUAL weight)*

*60 grams Fats per day (fat content not ACTUAL weight)*

*divide those quantities over 6 meals rounded up each meal should have *

*35 grams Protein*

*60 grams Carbs*

*10grams fats*

*Meal 1 - 85grams oats two level scoops CNP Pro-peptide 25 grams peanut butter OR 6 whole eggs BUT NO peanut butter*

*Meal 2 - 165 grams Chicken breast or turkey or tuna 300 grams potato or 85 grams rice or 200 grams sweet potato or 10-12 rice cakes, 2 tsp extra virgin olive oil*

*Meal 3 - same as meal 2*

*Meal 4 - 165 grams chicken , 5 rice cakes, 20 grams nuts large banana*

*Training*

*Meal 5 -same as meal 2&3 OR if training PWO shake: CNP Pro-Recover OR Good quality whey isolate with 2 tbsp honey*

*Meal 6 - same as meal 2 and 3.*

*If you wake up in the night hungry have a protein shake and tbsp peanut butter.*

*Eat what you like ONE day of the week*

*This will sort you out.....*



*
*

All credit must go to a very knowledgable, experienced former champ who looks after me.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> *For EVERY meal you need a balance of Protein, Carbohydrates and good Fats. Protein 40%, Carbs, 50%, Fats 10%*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Thanks for that Lou..a great help


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

andreww60 said:


> Thanks for that Lou..a great help


Please remember that ALL the weights stated are UNCOOKED weights - weigh everything before you cook it. :thumb:

Lou


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Andrew place your posts in the correct section please this way they will not be deleted.....i have moved this one to this section...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

bash x said:


> yer lad i see your predictament. email me Il do you a meal plan and provide you with much needed supplements lad.


Firstly, ignore this idiot

Mate, I find it hard to believe you've trained 4 years without getting a little

bit of knowledge:confused1:

Read Lou's post over and over again, its all you need atm, with a decent routine

and rest:thumbup1:

Great posts Lou, out of ammo or I'd rep the a55 off you


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Firstly, ignore this idiot
> 
> Mate, I find it hard to believe you've trained 4 years without getting a little
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, I have been concentrating on the gym, neglected the diet, so I'm toned but not the size I should be for someone going the gym 3-4 times a week for 4 years.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Andrew place your posts in the correct section please this way they will not be deleted.....i have moved this one to this section...


okay will do..


----------



## shaunyc (Jan 9, 2010)

ive always been told its important to eat within half hour after training


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

shaunyc said:


> ive always been told its important to eat within half hour after training


yeah been doing that, protein shake, but think my cals have been too low and hardly any protein in my diet also some days only eating 2-3 times, think the stuff lou posted will put me on the right track though. Starting to get an understanding of it now. I've been too concerned with gaining fat, really messed me up..


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Firstly, ignore this idiot
> 
> Mate, I find it hard to believe you've trained 4 years without getting a little
> 
> ...


Thank you.......you can rep my a$$ any time LOL!!

To ANDREWW60 hope you got the info you need....I asked Pscarb what he had done with your thread....he kindly re-instated it in the right section...thank you Paul. :thumb:


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> Thank you.......you can rep my a$$ any time LOL!!
> 
> To ANDREWW60 hope you got the info you need....I asked Pscarb what he had done with your thread....he kindly re-instated it in the right section...thank you Paul. :thumb:


Thanks Lou.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

prett much sticking to my new diet, just today as my last meal haveing protein drink with oats, can't face any more food today have to build up to it i think..


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

That is understandable - but you will get used to it in no time....soon you will start to wonder when your next meal will be and you start clock watching.... LOL!!  

Lou


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Eating this much become fun.. And you will enjoy a cheat day
> 
> Lou has given you some great advice to follow !
> 
> ...


Good post Chilisi but I'd substitute the prob for definitely mate, if he follows

the advice:thumbup1:


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Eating this much become fun.. And you will enjoy a cheat day
> 
> Lou has given you some great advice to follow !
> 
> ...


Prob wait a couple of months , make sure I'm eating right so it does the job.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Post your diet up quickly everday mate, then people can help you as you go.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> That is understandable - but you will get used to it in no time....soon you will start to wonder when your next meal will be and you start clock watching.... LOL!!
> 
> Lou


Hope so Lou, really want to get bigger, been working hard at the gym with few gains..


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

No need for any cycle IMO, wait a year or so, Diet is 10times more important than anything else


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> Post your diet up quickly everday mate, then people can help you as you go.


Cheers mate will do that..


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

andreww60 said:


> seems I need to eat loads more..


 mate get on fitday.com and it calculates how many calories carbs fats protein etc you are consuming.

I was amased at how little i was actually consuming - a real eye opener !!


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

bcfclee27 said:


> mate get on fitday.com and it calculates how many calories carbs fats protein etc you are consuming.
> 
> I was amased at how little i was actually consuming - a real eye opener !!


Yeah, when I see what I'm eating now and still not that much over my daily allowance, I must have been starving myself before. No wonder I wasnt getting much bigger..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Third day into my new diet, have to say it gets easier to eat every couple of hours, sticking to what I should have. :tongue:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

andreww60 said:


> Third day into my new diet, have to say it gets easier to eat every couple of hours, sticking to what I should have. :tongue:


Excellent stuff.....doesn't really take that long to get into....


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> 2-3 hours should be fine... Are you eating enough protein, carbs at each meal now..?


Yeah watching everything I eat, following the diet Lou gave me and the carb protein fat scale..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

andreww60 said:


> Weight 11.2
> 
> Height 5'9''


 I'm sure its been said before but you need to be looking at 1.5 grams of protein per lb, so that roughly equates to 230lbs per day, you might now want to look at supplements, you could add a protein shake at breakfast, post workout, with a simple carb added, and at bedtime, in this case you probably would be better off with a blend so you get a timed release, of course this is on top of, not instead of a high protein food diet, and holland & barrett is poor and not cheap, look at the sponsors at the top of the page.

You are not too old to take AAS but your diet has to be sorted first and you could do with doing quite a bit of research before you go down that path, looking at the type of steroid you are planning to use plus possible sides and PCT there is plenty of information on here, or just google for a profile, sustanon for example. Bye the way I'm 48 and blast/cruise which is somthing else you could look at......


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

freddee said:


> I'm sure its been said before but you need to be looking at 1.5 grams of protein per lb, so that roughly equates to 230lbs per day, you might now want to look at supplements, you could add a protein shake at breakfast, post workout, with a simple carb added, and at bedtime, in this case you probably would be better off with a blend so you get a timed release, of course this is on top of, not instead of a high protein food diet, and holland & barrett is poor and not cheap, look at the sponsors at the top of the page.
> 
> You are not too old to take AAS but your diet has to be sorted first and you could do with doing quite a bit of research before you go down that path, looking at the type of steroid you are planning to use plus possible sides and PCT there is plenty of information on here, or just google for a profile, sustanon for example. Bye the way I'm 48 and blast/cruise which is somthing else you could look at......


Okay, thanks for the advise, I'll google blast/cruise...


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Exellent mate, you should start to see gains following her advice.


Hope so, don't want to put on loads of fat though so will have to keep my eye on it..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

cnp pro reptide is expensive, is the normal cnp whey any good?


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> It is mate, but it is a very good source of nutrition. I use this in the morning and just before bed.
> 
> Try New image supplements. They do a deal on this product. They also sponsor the board.


okay, thanks for that I found the site.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

andreww60 said:


> cnp pro reptide is expensive, is the normal cnp whey any good?


I hope you are making some progress now.....re CNP Pro-peptide another site to try for a good deal on CNp Pro-Petide is www.dolphinfitness.co.uk so far I have found them to be the cheapest for CNP Products......5lb Pro-Peptide for £38.99 FREE delivery.

Lou


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> I hope you are making some progress now.....re CNP Pro-peptide another site to try for a good deal on CNp Pro-Petide is www.dolphinfitness.co.uk so far I have found them to be the cheapest for CNP Products......5lb Pro-Peptide for £38.99 FREE delivery.
> 
> Lou


Think so Lou, diets much better now. give it a couple of months and hope to have made some gains, also more focused now. thanks for the help..


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just done my body stats so thought Ide put them up.

Weight 11.4

BMI 23.5

BF 14.9%..1.9

Not too bad, pleased with that.


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sat 6-3-10 4 weeks

Weight 11.9

BMI 24.1

BF 16.5 1.12

have put on 5lbs but 3lbs is fat,...


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

antone..are pro hormones any good for wieght gain and what is known about Dymethazine any help..


----------

